# Please help ID this SEARS 20" Muscle Bike. Austrian made?



## STAY RAD (Apr 14, 2013)

First time posting. I'm a BMX guy and while researching this frame I discovered this site.
Any help or insight would be much appreciated! 

Head Tube Sticker SEARS ROEBUCK AND CO. serial on *headtube: HC0296496   Bottom Bracket: 507-476950*

It's not HUFFY. I called them, numbers aren't right. Another source said they think it's Austrian made...






































thanks!

During my search I stumbled across this... Could it be the same... ??


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 14, 2013)

507 is Murray's code for Sears.


----------



## STAY RAD (Apr 14, 2013)

JChapoton said:


> 507 is Murray's code for Sears.




Any idea of year??


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 14, 2013)

STAY RAD said:


> Any idea of year??




I don't think that has been deciphered. But there is a thread called Murray serial number project. By the grips it looks early 80's. I had a Huffy similar to it, and the plastic fenders cry out 80's. If it's 80's it's a bmx bike not a muscle bike.


----------



## STAY RAD (Apr 14, 2013)

I read through that thread.... I couldn't gleam any more info.

Also - it says the Murray/Sears cord is 502. Not 507 ??

Thanks


----------

